# Singletrack in Belgium? will be in Liege 9/26-28



## derailljammedinspokes (Nov 21, 2009)

Looking for good singletrack near Liege/Belgium sept 27 preferably, advanced rider would like to do 4-5 hours of difficult/scenic mountain biking, any suggestions?will need to rent bike, would love to have someone local take me! but too cheap to pay guides, haha, and that takes some of the fun out of it...
[email protected]


----------



## spatterer (Dec 2, 2010)

If you have a gps you can take a look a this site: http://www.solosride.be
Have a look under 'Lowies Rides'. Very nice and technical rides.

If you dont like riding on your own you can a 50k mtb-tour in Rotheux (near Liege) on 28/9.


----------

